# FIIO M11 KILLER PRICE!!



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

It's not me, but It's a trusted seller. Move fast because last time he had 3 Fiio M11 for sale they were sold fast!








FiiO M11 32GB High Resolution Audio MP3 Player - Black for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FiiO M11 32GB High Resolution Audio MP3 Player - Black at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

Mark, is it good Fiio M11? Just need your opinion


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

A bud of yours? I contacted him


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

...............


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Memeds said:


> Mark, is it good Fiio M11? Just need your opinion


I sold it some weeks ago, and I regretted it! It's a fantastic player. Just buy it again!


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

dcfis said:


> A bud of yours? I contacted him


Nope, but I buy already a month ago or so. The player was sealed in the box (looked new to me, not even refurbished) and shipping fast! Hope this will be the same!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I would avoid personally. Seems like he bought a bunch of open box players and is just reselling. Also 50 reviews does not make a trusted seller on ebay, especially with the product he is selling. Buy if you want, but be carefull.


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> I would avoid personally. Seems like he bought a bunch of open box players and is just reselling. Also 50 reviews does not make a trusted seller on ebay, especially with the product he is selling. Buy if you want, but be carefull.


I did buy already from him a month ago with even less feedback. As I said the player looked new, it was even sealed in the box!
Anyway with paypal and purchase protection you've nothing to risk.


----------



## Memeds (Jul 9, 2020)

mark3004 said:


> I sold it some weeks ago, and I regretted it! It's a fantastic player. Just buy it again!


where do you get the hi res audio from? HDtrack? please advise me, im newbie here


----------

